# B14 Sentra Fuel Economy Saver



## kbg045 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here and i want o know of there is something i can do to heal my gas guzzler sentra. I love everything bout my sentra (98 B14 Automatic trans)..
it's like giving me 9-10 kilometeres to a liter (i'm here in te Philippines, it's km/L here sorry) My engine (GA16) idles at 8thou +...usually drive at 60 - 80 km/hour (city)
i just need to know if i really need to do an EFI cleaning just like what the Nissan Car dealer technician adviced. I also use 95 octane fuel. really need some help...


----------



## iworshiplemons (Mar 2, 2007)

Your car idles at eight grand?
And it doesn't throw a CEL?

:dodgy:
Mine's idling at 500 with A/C on and it's throwing a CEL - i'm sure I just need it tweaked, but an SR swap awaits it, so I don't care much about it. 
I'd go have the IAC valve looked at and/or replaced/fixed so your car idles at about 700.


----------



## 245Tuner (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude. His car idles at 8 when driving at 60-80 i think is what he's saying.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

245Tuner said:


> Dude. His car idles at 8 when driving at 60-80 i think is what he's saying.


I think he is saying it idles at 800, so does mine wit A/C on, bit lower with it off.
my car gets 24 -26 mpg in the city and 30 - 32 on the hghway.
manual shift.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

for reference, 10 Km/L is 23.5 MPG

I usually say 24-25 is normal for city driving in warm weather. So you're about there, but I really suspect your 95 octane gasoline is dropping your mileage. 

Use 87 octane and I bet it will bounce up to 24-25 MPG (10.6 Km/L...metric units are definitely not as accurate as US customary in this instance.) You can also get better mileage by not using the A/C. 

I think we're all confused about what you mean when you say the car idles at 8,000rpm...because that's past redline. do you mean 800rpm?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

first things after figguring out all that, i would look at ignition parts: plugs, wires, cap and rotor, and so on, along with fuel filter. just do a basic tune up, altho the automatic trans is typicaly lower milage, and the a/c on that small engine is one hell of a load


----------

